

Show HN: Chrome extension to alter page width - terzza
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jebcbnokhefehlfabkldmcofdopdoemk?hl=en
Just scratching an itch...
A very simple extension to alter the width of a web page's body dynamically with a slider.
I love reading articles on the web, but find it uncomfortable when then line lengths of the text are excessively long. This little extension aims to help with that.<p>My first venture into chrome extensions. Please feel free to offer constructive criticism for improvements etc.<p>Some example sites that it will work on:
http://terzza.com/example.html
http://placr.co.uk/blog/2011/05/why-train-departure-information-is-not-currently-open-data/
http://antirez.com/post/an-update-on-redis-and-lua.html
======
terzza
Just scratching an itch... A very simple extension to alter the width of a web
page's body dynamically with a slider. I love reading articles on the web, but
find it uncomfortable when then line lengths of the text are excessively long.
This little extension aims to help with that.

My first venture into chrome extensions. Please feel free to offer
constructive criticism for improvements etc.

Some example sites that it'll work on: <http://terzza.com/example.html>
[http://placr.co.uk/blog/2011/05/why-train-departure-
informat...](http://placr.co.uk/blog/2011/05/why-train-departure-information-
is-not-currently-open-data/) <http://antirez.com/post/an-update-on-redis-and-
lua.html>

